# Lets hear your opinions on Synteko



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

My flooring sub likes to use Synteko. My customers love that they can be on the floor within 24 hours. I look at it as a win-win situation. But on a job I just finished in the city, a flooring contractor hired by the owner said that he would never use Synteko. He seemed like he had a bad day so I didn’t press him on why he felt this way. But, he did get me wondering. So, let’s hear it, what’s your take on Synteko?


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

I have used synteko best there water based poly , easy to use -good stuff.justin


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I guess Synteko is only used in my area....
Considering all of the feedback this post has seen....

Thanks Justin for your reply...


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

never heard of it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Must be regional.

Anybody hear of Signature Paints? It's a local guy that simply premixes SW Sunfire for brush or spray and repackages. SW sued him years ago and lost.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Nope, I've been using it here for 3 years. I switched from Glitsa. Synteko Classic is what I use most of the time. Don't really care too much for their water products though. I got a bad batch and cause some minor problems.

Synteko first introduce Swedish finish to America and is, to my knowledge, the original Swedish finish.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Donedat said:


> Nope, I've been using it here for 3 years. I switched from Glitsa. Synteko Classic is what I use most of the time. Don't really care too much for their water products though. I got a bad batch and cause some minor problems.
> 
> Synteko first introduce Swedish finish to America and is, to my knowledge, the original Swedish finish.


Thanks, I didn't think this product was that rare.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Nope, it's not rare. It's been in the Seattle area for decades. The guy who trained me was trained with it. It's been in Europe for a really long time. There are tricks to using it, just like all others. I like it because it flows nice, has a high build, and is a true 2 coat system.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

The things I don’t like about it are: 1) Sometimes you get those tiny bubbles in the finish, that appear in different areas (and has to be repaired) and 2) It seems to be hard for my flooring guy to mix a batch to the same sheen as the floor, which popps out when he needs to fix the bubbles. This will (almost) always result in him refinishing the entire floor.

Other then that, it seems to work out for him and the customers.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

If he's getting bubbles, he is spreading it too thick. As far a sheen goes in repairs, I hand-sand my repairs areas with 220 grit wet/dry paper just enough to abrade the surface. I have done it with 180g but only as the last resort. I have also gone toward 300g but that is too shiny.


----------

